# Grazon P+D (Generic) - What is not to like????



## VA Haymaker

Looking over other herbicides and while there is GrazonNext, there is or was Grazon P+D - which there are now generic versions. I guess the patents ran out on Grazon P+D.

What I don't see is any label restriction (as with GrazonNext and other herbicides with residuals) that hay cannot be taken off the property for 18 months. P+D has residuals, I think, as I read about it and with respect to the label - just not a restriction for moving hay off the farm for a given time period, which is good for us as we sell our hay.

Some reading on the internet indicated to me that P+D can cause a multi-year (maybe up to 3 years) seed suppression. Bad if you are replanting or perhaps over seeding, but maybe good if you are trying to keep summer annuals under control in your hay.

Aside from having a license to apply the stuff, what is the downside to using the generic version of Grazon P+D ? What do you like about this herbicide?

Just looking for more non-residual herbicides to add to our rotation - this one is on the radar.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## SCtrailrider

I haven't purchased any this year, it is my understanding the Next has replaced the P&D, I was told they don't make P&D anymore, maybe due to the license part, I don't have a license but a friend does and purchased it for me... I still have a jug of it but when I need more I will go the Next route...

I like the fact that I have seen the weeds go away nearly 100% in my fields.. and I don't sell my hay and I don't use the manure in the garden either, I have seen a drop in weeds in my pastures also.. for me it's great at what it does....


----------



## VA Haymaker

SCtrailrider said:


> I haven't purchased any this year, it is my understanding the Next has replaced the P&D, I was told they don't make P&D anymore, maybe due to the license part, I don't have a license but a friend does and purchased it for me... I still have a jug of it but when I need more I will go the Next route...
> 
> I like the fact that I have seen the weeds go away nearly 100% in my fields.. and I don't sell my hay and I don't use the manure in the garden either, I have seen a drop in weeds in my pastures also.. for me it's great at what it does....


As I understand it, P&D is still made, just not by Dow. They now market Next. The P&D is sold as a generic labeled, Gunslinger, Picloram+D and Tropper P+D.


----------



## Vol

leeave96 said:


> Just looking for more non-residual herbicides to add to our rotation - this one is on the radar.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Piclorams half life according to the EPA is 165-520 days approx......so it does have residual. And probably the biggest negative is that it is very mobile and can easily get into water sources even though it is not suppose to pose a threat to humans. It works well, one just wants to be very considerate of where it is sprayed...i.e. not next to open water or ground with high water tables.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede

Like Mike said, Grazon P+D definitely has a residual. 6 months or so for planting clover/peas/most broadleaves, 1 year if you are going to rotate into alfalfa. Active ingredients are 2,4D and picloram. Picloram is the residual component, and also the part that makes the license required. When I priced it compared to the GrazonNext(formerly Forefront R+P), it was about half the cost. Haven't priced the next stuff lately. I use the Trooper variety myself.


----------



## FarmerCline

What I don't like about grazon p&d is the residual it has in the soil. A few years ago before I started growing broadleaf crops like soybeans and alfalfa I used grazon p&d on a couple fields.

Last year I decided one of the fields that had been sprayed with p&d needed to be rotated into soybeans because it had a bad problem with summer annual grass weeds. I figured that four years since spraying p&d was long enough that I wouldn't have a residual left to hurt the beans. Beans came up good and looked fine but after a couple weeks I noticed strips equally spaced through the whole field about a foot or two wide where the beans were shorter. I walking into the field to look and the leaves of the beans were cupped like what you see in pictures of dicamba injury to beans. I then realized that these strips were where the boom of the sprayer overlapped a little on each pass and applied double the rate of p&d. This field will be in beans again this year so it will be interesting to see if I see the same strips again or if the residual effects of the p&d have worn off.

Grazon p&d works well and is a good product if your sure you won't be planting the field in broadleaf crops in the next few years. Also have to make sure your customers aren't using the manure from the treated hay on gardens or flowerbeds.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I was able to buy grazon labeled p+d last year here. We spray mostly next on pasture and p+d on hay meadows specifically for the residual benefits. Sometimes we spray weedmaster with a shot of patriot.


----------



## endrow

I don't think anybody who was intending to sell the hay should use this product.


----------



## endrow

[quote name="FarmerCline" post="637130" timestamp="1487822205"]What I don't like about grazon p&d is the residual it has in the soil. A few years ago before I started growing broadleaf crops like soybeans and alfalfa I used grazon p&d on a couple fields. 
Last year I decided one of the fields that had been sprayed with p&d needed to be rotated into soybeans because it had a bad problem with summer annual grass weeds. I figured that four years since spraying p&d was long enough that I wouldn't have a residual left to hurt the beans. Beans came up good and looked fine but after a couple weeks I noticed strips equally spaced through the whole field about a foot or two wide where the beans were shorter. I walking into the field to look and the leaves of the beans were cupped like what you see in pictures of dicamba injury to beans. I then realized that these strips were where the boom of the sprayer overlapped a little on each pass and applied double the rate of p&d. And the parts of the field where the boom didn't you would think are ok but the beans are probably healing substantially less across the whole field due the residual. /quote]


----------

